# Guitars Canada Amp build project update



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey all:

Wow, I could have went on for hours just in the title to get attention. Here is an update for all of you interested in building an amp of your own. The project is still on, lot's of work being done by the design team and the search for good inexpensive parts continues. We are getting closer and closer to nailing everything down, so a cost estimate will be coming as soon as it gets all sorted out. 
What will you get? The project is in the format of a learning experience. You will walk away with some knowledge, skills, and a killer little tube amp that you have put together yourself.
Inheirent in the design will be the ability to be modified, so if you want to add extra tone stacks, another power tube, an effects loop, reverb, it can all be done. The basic amp will be along the line of an old Fender Champ. About 5 watts of tone machine, tube powered goodness. Of course, we aren't just letting it go at a bare chassis with some tubes, knobs, and wire all with no protection. 

You will also get a cabinet to put it in.












A solid 3/4" pine finger jointed cabinet that we have come up with. You get it in raw form as you see it, without final sanding or a finish. You can take it home and do it up to your personal taste. Just as an example, here it is with a wipe on poly finish (so it won't get marred from your beer bottle). It's too pretty to be covered with fun fur!












Yep, a couple hours of sanding, 2 coats of wipe on poly, and it comes to life! Add a Grille, add a logo, add a good experience and a killer amp to your arsenal.....stay tuned for more...it's coming.

Thanks to Guitars Canada Forum for making this possible!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the update. I am sure there will be much interest in this program


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Here is a bit of background/history:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amp-building/29453-tube-amp-building-workshop-s-any-interest.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Just subscribing in to this thread. Depending on date/cost, I'd be pretty interested in making the trek to TO if it meant I'd be coming home with a nice little amp.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice head box. Is there any tentative schedule fro this build?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

We are aiming for a late summer/fall build.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Late summer works pretty good for me. I wil be there if in anyway possible


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I like the idea of building an amp in a guided situation. I hope the timing works out for me too...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Any chance kits might be made available to those who can't attend?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

That is a good question and one not yet broached by the group. In other-words "while I don't see why not, let me get back to you on that" LOL  Ok!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

So far late summer early fall is good for me as well.


----------

